# Some of my goodies



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

View attachment 98
View attachment 99
View attachment 100
View attachment 101
View attachment 102
pictures of my first year garden..i am loving it sooo much..happy gardening everyone.


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

View attachment 103
View attachment 104
View attachment 105
View attachment 106
View attachment 107
more pictures of the goodies from my garden...also my potatoes..AND SUMMER SAVORY


----------



## veggiewhisperer (Jun 22, 2012)

Everything looks so yummy. My kids harvested tomatoes the other day. We had a nice spread of basil, sliced tomatoes, and mozzarella for a snack. The tomatoes were the sweetest I have ever tasted. I mean I could literally eat them like an apple. I'll be sure to take photos of the next harvest.


----------

